# Sailor Moon inspired Harlequins



## ckqtw (Feb 25, 2015)

I painted a Harlequin troupe as the sailor scouts from Sailor Moon plus a Tuxedo Mask. I'm kind of happy with how they turned out. Of course there's always room for improvement though.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Now this I do indeed like.


----------



## ckqtw (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Heheh. Cute.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent, have some cookies!


----------

